# Need couple counselor



## scap (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi all,

Can anyone please suggest a good family counselor in Bangalore. We prefer a native English speaker who understands western culture.

We are not looking for online counseling.

Thank you.


----------



## newcanadian (Aug 6, 2015)

Inner Dawn Counselling


----------



## scap (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you newcanadian for the information.
I checked their site and the list of counselors. None of them are native English speakers. As mentioned in my post, we are looking for someone who understands western culture. 
Thank you once more.


----------

